# Nice Reds With Secret Lure



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

All caught with a secret lure......try to figure it out........The reds are all over dagger island.


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Where is dagger island?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

gulp


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

Super Spooky Secret


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Jalapeño pepper


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

No...... Gulp is worse than potlickin....If you look close in the second picture you will see a secret lure.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Boga?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks Like You Had Fun!.............. I Gonna Guess It A Gold Spoon.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

baby bone spook?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

He was hitting the float but got hooked by the Boga.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

spook jr bone with red eyes


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

WINNER WINNER........Its pretty hard to see huh?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Yeah, The Red Eyes Gave It Away!


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like a bone colored zara spook. nice catch


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

That was pretty good....


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey I know those two guys. I watched them kamikaze into a sandbar 3 times.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

*Sushiman*

Some times you have to put forth a little effort....besides what did you catch anchored up in the channel???


----------



## kdub22 (Nov 7, 2007)

Goags said:


> baby bone spook?


yup, looks to be a white or bone spook. you can see it under the red's chin if you zoom in on the 2nd pic.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*ha ha ha*

if youd have seen what they did the night before youda known why. oh yea they didnt mention gettin out fished by a coupla houston boys and a girl the whole weekend!! had a great time guys thanks again.. cinco de mayo its going down!!!!


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL I figured you were on here.....That sand bar is like the baracade to the cut.....


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

We caught four over 30" Saturday on the St.Joe shoreline on SS Jr. Chart/Silver. They looked like brown torpedo's making a beeline for them up in that clear water. The rays were unbelievable as well.

Mike


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Redfish Bay out of Aransas Pass. Ransom Island flats are also holding fish along with B&R flat. Reds are enjoying the warmer water now.



devildog7 said:


> Where is dagger island?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

gill net......


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, does anyone know where this place is?!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice reds


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*Location*

yea its up 59 north close to nacogdoches!!


----------



## Want2Fish (Aug 12, 2005)

Dagger Island.....

http://texas.hometownlocator.com/maps/feature-map,ftc,1,fid,1333864,n,Dagger Island.cfm


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

devildog7 said:


> Where is dagger island?


Rockport...


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Spooks Rock


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Ha. I think the real secret lure was that seriously *^%$ eatin' grin you are sporting. Looks almost Saturday Night Liveish. Fishing is awesome...agree?


----------

